# Rice pudding with protein powder



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

Just mixed 1 scoop of Dymatize rich chocolate 12 hour protein with some low fat rice pudding, was a bitch to mix at first but then it started coming together nicely, tastes alright too!

Info:

35g protein

65g carbohydrates

-4g fat


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Banana flavour is best


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

If you're finding it hard to mix the powder in, put the powder in a shaker first with a small amount of water, shake it, then add to the rice pudding.


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> If you're finding it hard to mix the powder in, put the powder in a shaker first with a small amount of water, shake it, then add to the rice pudding.


The bowl was quite small so some wanted to escape over the sides :whistling:


----------

